# NYu transfer?



## Hoeks (Nov 29, 2002)

Hello I am an international student attending my freshman year in a small college in new york (filmschool). However, I am interested in transfering to NYu or USC. Unfortunately, my high school grades are rather bad (C+ in switzerland system, which is quite different and much more difficult than the american system...A's are impossible but my college grades are well (4.0 GPA). I am concerned about my SAT (1200) which is not that excellent compared with the NYU standard (it's just such a hard thing to crack the verbal part if your native language is not english...).

I believe that my portfolio is quite good. What is more important for a school like NYU or USC..the academical part or more the artistic abilities? I've seen some people here who seemed to have some experience with application systems in big schools. I have no clue how this works and how my chances are.

I would be very thankful if you could give me a honest opinion how big my chances are with rather bad high school grades (unfortunately, NYu wants to see them as well...)to transfer into one of those top ten schools.

Thank you


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 29, 2002)

Hello I am an international student attending my freshman year in a small college in new york (filmschool). However, I am interested in transfering to NYu or USC. Unfortunately, my high school grades are rather bad (C+ in switzerland system, which is quite different and much more difficult than the american system...A's are impossible but my college grades are well (4.0 GPA). I am concerned about my SAT (1200) which is not that excellent compared with the NYU standard (it's just such a hard thing to crack the verbal part if your native language is not english...).

I believe that my portfolio is quite good. What is more important for a school like NYU or USC..the academical part or more the artistic abilities? I've seen some people here who seemed to have some experience with application systems in big schools. I have no clue how this works and how my chances are.

I would be very thankful if you could give me a honest opinion how big my chances are with rather bad high school grades (unfortunately, NYu wants to see them as well...)to transfer into one of those top ten schools.

Thank you


----------



## NotaMono (Nov 30, 2002)

I believe for undergraduate transfers it is up to the admissions committee, not the film programs themselves, to decide who gets in and who doesn't.  Therefore your demo reel or what not will probably not be a factor to most schools so show your creativity in the essay (Some may require a reel to get into the film program which may be a seperate process from getting into the school in the first place).

Typically it should be easier to transfer to any given school than to get in straight out of high school.  If you have a great GPA in 2 years at another program you probably have a great shot at getting in.  Neither NYU nor USC is a "Top 10" school.  Their film programs tie for tops in the country (Grad at least) but their national rankings are 35 & 31 respectively (http://www.usnews.com/usnews/edu/college/rankings/brief/natudoc/tier1/t1natudoc_brief.php).  Those are still very high rankings but you may be able to get in without being a Rhodes scholar or a 12 year old Nobel laureate.

This is the more important ranking in regards to the caliber of school you could get into.  You'd probably be rejected from Harvard even though their film program isn't highly regarded (If it even exists which I don't think it does).

Good luck!
P.S. Even if you don't get in there's no reason you can't get a great education elsewhere.  It's what you make of it.


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Nov 30, 2002)

I want to second that. That is the fact that you can get a great education else where. I am going to a community college, that hasd a cool film program. The chair of the department is an NYU grad, and emmy award winning producer. I asked her point blank what her thoughts were about NYU. She said, in reality, its not better than a dozen or so other film schools. It does have prestige, and a name, thats what your paying all the extra money for. A name. So, dont be down if for some reason you ont get into that school. UCLA, Univirsity of Austin, North Carolina school of the arts, Florida state Univirsity. These all have solid film programs. Pick one that suites YOUR needs. ( some require two years of attendance before you can enter the film program, and still dont guarantee entry.) So, be sure before you commit. Like marriage.
R. M. McWhorter

And you shall know us by the trail of dead.


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 30, 2002)

actually I am very satisfied with my actual small film programm, The teachers are great and so is the equipment. But 80% of the students seem not to be really dedicated in film which is not the environment I wish to study for the next 4 years. Another point is, that I lived 20 years in a small country out in the nowhere. To live in Manhattan is a dream

well thank you a lot for the answers, I feel better now. NYU application is 50% essays and grades and 50 % portfolio (creative writing, shortfilm, creative work)


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 30, 2002)

Well concerning the other film schools. I looked into UCLA, Florida state and north carolina ( A friend of mine is there), but as I visited NYU, I felt in love with the sourroundings and the school. So I am sure I would be happy there


----------



## SmallPornIndustriesVP (Dec 1, 2002)

It's not just about the NYU's and the USC's. Both of those run for about 40,000 a year. THat's not an easy price to pay. Me, I'm doing the junior college route (I'm at one of the top 3 Community Colleges in the country.) Then My plan is to go to Columbia College in downtown chicago. Columbia has the largest program in the country and they have some of the best job placement of any other film program (every teacher at Columbia is a working professional in the industry). People always talk about NYU, USC, and UCLA, they always seem to forget the midwest.


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Dec 1, 2002)

I can understand that. Deffinentley try for NYU. If all of the above offered me a spot, I would go with NYU. I was just offering you some options, incase that didnt work out. As for 80% not being dedicated, I can relate. Just remember it usually goes one of two ways. Eithere they arent dedicated, or their so dedicated, theyll stop at nothing to stab you in the back. Just some friendly advice. Good luck.
R. M. McWhorter

And you shall know us by the trail of dead.


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 1, 2002)

oh thank you for the warning concerning Columbia. Definitely a very good school but at the same time even more expensive than NYU...

Well we will see, if they do not accept me this year, then I try again one year later


----------



## MIND RITE (Jan 7, 2003)

Chapman has a great program going and it's only getting better.  Draw back of course is like always...it cost an arm and a leg maybe even a toe or two.  But check out the web page to see all the cool stuff going on in the film program.

~Clip my wings, mute my mouth and blinde my eyes, but watch your back cause still I rise~ STW
-Bush is still a bitch_


----------

